# SPS - programmieren erlernen!



## MartinZ1979 (30 April 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum!
Ich weiß garnicht ob ich diese Fragestellung unter dem richtigen Punkt im Forum reingestellt habe.
Sollte irgendwo eine andere Überschrift existieren, dann lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren und möchte mich entschuldigen.
(Ordnung muss sein)

Die eigentliche Frage die ich an Euch habe ist wie folgt.
Ich möchte verstärkter in das Thema SPS - programmierung einsteigen.

Ich habe im Betrieb schon eine Anlage für einen Kunden programmiert.
Ein Komplexes Bandumlaufsystem etc.
Das System wurde mit einer Bachmannstuerung M1 realisiert und in Hochsprache geschrieben!

Die bachmansteurung kennt warscheinlich wieder keiner.
Deshalb möchte ich mich für mich selber auch mehr auf die S7 konzentrieren weil ich weitgehend mehr alternative Berufchancen sehe.

Die fRage ist, wie kann ich es am Besten beginnen, bzw. welche tips könnt ihr mir geben.

problem ist. bei bachmann bekommt man software für die man nicht unbedingt 1000 Lizenzen braucht wie bei Siemens.
man kann ganz ohne Problem mit einem Simulationsprogramm das Porgramm ablaufen lassen.
Bei Siemens kann man auch Simulieren, nur Problem sehe ich bis dahin, dass man überhaupt erstmal eine S7 - software habe muß.

Ich würde auch gerne einen Lehrgang machen!
Wie ich sehe wird sowas für 600€ in einem halben jahr per Fernstudium angeboten. Wer hat darin erfahrung gemacht.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich Antworten zu diesem Thema bekommen würde.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## godi (30 April 2007)

Hallo!

Ein Anfängerkurs ist zum empfehlen aber wenn du schon kenntnisse mit Hochsprache hast dann is net so schlimm.

Du kannst dir ja am Anfang selbst Aufgaben stellen. Zb Wendeschützschaltung mit Direktumschaltung, ohne Direktumschaltung. Stern Dreickanlauf. Positive und Negative Flanke Programmieren ohne die Befehle FP und FN, ..... 

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage welche Programmierart du erlernen willst. KOP, FUP, AWL, SCL?
Wenn du schon Erfahrung mit Hochsprachen hast dann kennst du dich im Prinzip mit SCL schon aus (Basic ähnlich).
Ich würde aber trozdem mit FUP beginnen. Ist am Anfang am leichtesten zu verstehen.

Zu AWL und SCL gibt es ein sehr gutes Buch: Automatisieren mit Step 7 in AWL und SCL.
Das ist von Hans Berger.

Desweiteren gibt es von Siemens Ausbildungsmodule.
Die Hilfe von Step 7 ist auch noch sehr gut.

Und natürlich die FAQ im Forum und das Forum selbst!

godi


----------



## winny-sps (1 Mai 2007)

Moin,

ein gutes Buch für das Selbststudium ist das hier
http://www.amazon.de/Automatisieren-mit-SPS-%C3%9Cbersichten-%C3%9Cbungsaufgaben/dp/3528139609/ref=sr_1_3/302-9821206-2781628?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1178004900&sr=8-3

Da ist IMO auch ne 14-Tage Testversion von Step 7 und PLCSIM dabei.


Dazu gibt es auch ein Lehrbuch, aber das Übungsbuch reicht eigentlich wenn
man die S7 Hilfe benutzt.


----------



## Kai (1 Mai 2007)

winny-sps schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Automatisieren...2781628?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1178004900&sr=8-3


 
Das Buch ist inzwischen in der 3. Auflage erschienen. 

http://www.amazon.de/Automatisieren...9821206-2781628?ie=UTF8&qid=1178004900&sr=8-3

Gruß Kai


----------



## eYe (1 Mai 2007)

Würde aber zu den Übungsaufgaben auf jedenfall noch das Lehrbuch dazu lesen, bin auch gerade dabei und muss sagen es ist recht gelungen. 

http://www.amazon.de/Automatisieren-Theorie-Viewegs-Fachb%C3%BCcher-Technik/dp/3528239107/ref=pd_bowtega_3/303-6479458-8146619?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1178010954&sr=1-3

PS: Wir als Studenten an der Hochschule bekommen von Siemens Testversionen für den privaten Gebrauch. Schreib doch einfach mal nee Mail und frage höfflich an. Aber bitte hole dir nicht einen dieser bösen Keys die im Netz kursieren und mit denen du dann die Testversion in die Vollversion verwandeln kannst. Ein Bekannter von mir hat das getan und ich kann das wirklich nicht gut heißen


----------



## winny-sps (1 Mai 2007)

Die 120 Tage Lizens kostet für Studenten um die 90€.
Einige Hochschulen können die Lizensen gegen Unterschrift gratis rausgeben.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob jeder eine Studentenlizens bekommt 
( Vorlage Studentenausweis ?).


----------



## MartinZ1979 (5 Mai 2007)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Ja werde mal schaeun welches Buch ich mir kaufe.
Die Lehrnmittel auf der Siemenshomepage sind auch sehr gut.

nun ja! Ohne Software kann man aber alles sehr schlecht ausprobieren.
Das ist das Problem!

Hatte wie gesagt schon eine Studentenversion aus der Schule!
nur die ist abgelaufen!
Und für 120 Tage sich immer wieder eine neue Lizens holen?
Wird teuer oder?


----------



## nade (5 Mai 2007)

Gug mal nach der lite Version, den Link dazu hat bestimmt einer. Kann dir auch nicht sagen, was damit nicht geht, kann dir aber bestimmt einer sagen.
Ansonst gibts glaub die Studentenversion mittlerweile auch mit 365 Tageslizens.
Mußt mal bisken auf der Siemensseite rumsuchen.


----------



## Rayk (5 Mai 2007)

Lizenz für 365 Tage bei Ebay-->
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=180112326846&rd=1&rd=1


----------

